# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Software Discussion >  Is there a quick way to export layers as separate images?

## torstan

So basically that's the question. Is there a quick way to export each layer of an image as a separate png from Gimp or photoshop (I'm not picky  :Smile:  )? I've had a hunt but am coming up short.

----------


## ravells

Just hide the layers you don't want and then export what's left as a png....that's how I would do it.

You could save it as a macro / photoshop action and automate the process.

----------


## Steel General

Check *this*, it may work for you...

----------


## RobA

Hmm, I thought if you hit Ignore in the gimp save dialog it would save each layer. Alas, it is not so. 

There is a script at gimptalk written by saul goode in this thread (read the whole thing as there are multiple versions)

http://www.gimptalk.com/forum/save-l...s--t35669.html

-Rob A>

----------


## DevinNight

if you are using PS and use the export function there is no option for PNG built in, at least not in CS3 and earlier.
However you can find a custom script.. I forget where that allows you to export layers as PNG files. If you can't find it and want to use it I can send you the script.

-D

----------


## torstan

Hmm, actually trying to do something more complicated than I had thought. The export option from photoshop works nicely (Scripts->Export Layers to Files...) With Gimp I've placed the script in the Gimp_2.6 scripts directory, refreshed the scripts and restarted it, but I can't find where the command turns up. It should be under File, but I don't see it...

The secondary issue is that I'm trying to do the following:

Save out the different layers as pngs. Import them into an iPhone app and rebuild the layers there (after editing the colour on one of the layers). The problem I have run into is that Gimp's overlay blend layer doesn't seem to be a proper overlay. This means that I can't reproduce my image from the layers in photoshop (which has the same blend modes as the iPhone). From a little reading it does seem to be the case that Photoshop doesn't have a parallel for Gimp's overlay. This raises the slightly distressing possibility of having to rerender quite a few images in photoshop that I thought I already had nailed down in Gimp.... Any thoughts?

Thanks everyone already for your help. Very much appreciated.

----------


## ravells

Ooohhh! No thoughts but I'd love to know what you are building!  :Smile:

----------


## torstan

It is a secret  :Smile:  It's a non-mapping app (pause for sighs of disappointment). I'm putting together the graphical assets and the GUI elements. Having lots of fun (and learning a lot about illustrator and photoshop in the process). It's starting to come together and we're playing with ideas for expanded functionality.

One of the guys I work with is a bit of a Mac guru and fancied putting together an app but had no artistic talent (his words, not mine). The he heard about my mapping and we formed a partnership. It's lead to some interesting diagrams on the whiteboard in the office that I have a hard time passing off as physics to the more serious minded of my colleagues  :Smile:

----------


## ravells

Are you going to be on an online video like RobA?

You know you won't have made it unless that happens.

We have high standards here! <weg>

----------


## torstan

If we make it onto a video then the app will be a lot more impressive than we planned it to be  :Smile:  This is our first app so it's proof of concept stuf and a lot of learning more than anything else. It will be nice if we get some decent sales, but there is an end in itself in producing this.

So it seems that gimp's overlay is more like a soft light layer, but soft light doesn't duplicate it in photoshop as it really desaturates the image. I tried to use the overlay layer as a greyscale layer instead with the colour layer (that had been set as normal) now as a colour adjustment layer over the greyscale layer. That had the same effect (more or less).

Any ideas?

----------

